

Taiwan now available to purchase apps on Android Market - littleq0903

Hello, everyone, Taiwan is available for purchasing paid apps of Android Market finally, but Google disabled the paying option for Taiwan region by default, I would recommend Android developers who has paid apps on Play Store check out the options and turn it on for Taiwanese purchasing, thanks for the assistance.&#60;p&#62;And please help us to spread out this message to any Andriod developers you know.
======
jenhsun
Thanks for this great info. I will spread it.

